# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر السبت 17/09/2016

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ يقترب من حسم صفقة مهاجم الهلالاقترب مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ من حسم صفقة انتقال مهاجم الهلال محمد عبد الرحمن الذي ينتهي عقده مع ناديه بنهاية العام الحالي حيث يرغب مجلس المريخ في التعاقد مع اللاعب في التسجيلات الرئيسية المقبلة بعد انتهاء عقده مع الهلال ودخل النادي في مفاوضات جادة مع اللاعب واقترب من الحصول على موافقة اللاعب النهائية للتحول للقلعة الحمراء في فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية في نوفمبر المقبل.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الخرطوم الوطني وهلال الأبيض يتعادلان بهدف لكل

سيطر التعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل على مباراة قمة الجولة 31 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز التي جمعت الخرطوم الوطني بهلال الأبيض مساء اليوم بالخرطوم وكان هلال الأبيض المبادر بالتسجيل عن طريق مهند الطاهر فيما أدرك صلاح الأمير قائد الكوماندوز التعادل لفريقه في الحصة الثانية من ركلة جزاء، بالنتيجة رفع الخرطوم رصيده الى 57 نقطة وهلال الابيض إلى 63 نقطة.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

* المريخ يكمل اتفاقه مع الألماني انتوني خلال الساعات المقبلة 
يتوقع أن يكمل مجلس المريخ اتفاقه النهائي مع المدرب الألماني انتوني  هاي خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة وذكر الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد  رئيس نادي المريخ أن كافة الاتفاقات قد اكتملت وتمت صياغة العقد ولم يتبق  غير التوقيع، ونفى الفريق طارق أن تكون هناك مصاعب تحول دون وصول الألماني  ويلي كونهارد الخرطوم لتولي مهام الإشراف البدني على فريق الكرة، مبيناً أن  ويلي سيصل خلال هذا الأسبوع وسيتعاقد مع المريخ حتى يتمكن من حل المشاكل  البدنية المعقدة التي ظل يعاني منها الأحمر منذ انطلاقة هذا الموسم، والقت  بظلالها على نتائج الفريق محلياً وافريقياً، وتوقع الفريق طارق أن يكتمل  عقد الجهاز الفني بالمريخ هذا الأسبوع، مبيناً أن كل دور المدير الفني الآن  ينحصر في الرصد والمتابعة وتحديد احتياجات الفريق، والعناصر التي سيقوم  الأحمر بالتعاقد معها لسد بعض الثغرات الموجودة في عدد من الوظائف خاصة في  المنطقة الخلفية.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته اليوم استعداداً لفرسان البحير 
يستأنف المريخ تحضيراته اليوم استعداداً لمواجهة مريخ نيالا في الجولة  32 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وسيعمل الجهاز الفني بقيادة الكابتن فاروق جبرة  على تكثيف الجرعات التدريبية للاعبين والاطمئنان على جاهزيتهم للقاء المقبل  وكان جبرة المدرب العام حرص على منح اللاعبين راحة عقب مباراة هلال  كادوقلي الأخيرة بسبب البرنامج الضاغط الذي تعرض إليه الفريق منذ انطلاقة  الدورة الثانية لذلك منح اللاعبين راحة لمدة 48 ساعة بعد مباراة هلال  كادوقلي لاتاحة الفرصة لهم لالتقاط أنفاسهم ومن ثم العودة إلى برنامج  التدريبات الضاغط استعداداً للمباراة الصعبة التي تنتظر الفريق أمام فرسان  البحير في نيالا، حيث يتدرب الأحمر في السابعة من مساء غدٍ، وبعد ذلك  سيواصل الفريق تحضيراته عبر معسكر مغلق حتى يصل الجهاز الفني باللاعبين إلى  الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*فاروق جبرة: نجوم المريخ في حاجة للمزيد من الثقة 
اعتبر الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب العام للمريخ أن لاعبي الفرقة الحمراء  مازالوا بحاجة للمزيد من الثقة حتى يؤدي الفريق بتركيز أكبر مشيراً إلى أن  الأحمر ادى مباراة أمس الأول في ظل ظروف صعبة بعد ان تلقى الفريق الخسارة  في مباراتين على التوالي، وكانت الخسارة الأخيرة كبيرة ومؤثرة، وبالتالي  كنا بحاجة إلى عمل نفسي كبير لإخراج اللاعبين من أجواء الهزيمة ومن ثم  ترميم الثقة حتى يظهر الفريق بشكل جيد، وأضاف: اعتقد أن الأحمر تجاوز ما  حدث بالأداء الجيد والانتصار الذي تحقق على هلال كادوقلي، وسننتقل من مرحلة  بناء الثقة لنركز أكثر في المرحلة المقبلة على الجوانب الفنية والبدنية،  لأن المريخ كان في غالبية المباريات التي تعثر فيها بالخسارة أو التعادل  يتراجع في الدقائق الأخيرة من عمر المباراة، وهذا دليل واضح على أن الفريق  وبرغم أنه وصل الآن إلى خواتيم الموسم، لكنه لم يصل إلى درجة الجاهزية  البدنية المطلوبة بعد، وأضاف: الطبيعي أن يتأثر نجوم الفرقة الحمراء نفسياً  بعد الخسارة الكبيرة أمام هلال التبلدي، لأنهم يشعرون بأنهم يلعبون لنادٍ  كبير وبالتالي فإن التعادل أمام هلال الأبيض بالنسبة لهم مرفوض، ناهيك عن  الخسارة بنتيجة لم يخسر بها الأحمر في الممتاز من قبل، ولكن تجاوزنا هذه  المرحلة الصعبة بعمل كبير قمنا به قبل مباراة هلال كادوقلي، صرفنا حتى من  الجوانب الفنية والبدنية والتي سنركز عليها بصورة واضحة في المرحلة  المقبلة.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صحيفة الصدى
مجلس المريخ يعلن التعاقد مع انتوني بداية الاسبوع ويؤكد وصول ويلي خلال ساعات
فاروق جبرة : التألق اللافت لبكري المدينة لم يفاجئني .. والاحمر غير جاهز بدنيا
الخرطوم الوطني وهلال التبلدي يتعادلان بعد مباراة مثيرة
ابراهيم جعفر يعتذر للجماهير الحمراء
انتوني هاي يتابع مباراة هلال الابيض والخرطوم
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صحيفة الزعيم
جبرة استعدنا جزء من الثقه ونخطط للفوز في كل المباريات
المريخ يكمل اتفاقه مع توني اليوم ويقدمه في مؤتمر صحفي خلال ايام
محمد الرشيد حزين للغياب
الاحمر يضع برنامج خاص للفوز على مريخ نيالا
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المرحلة الأخيرة للتأهيلي تنطلق اليوم بثلاث مباريات ساخنة 
تنطلق عصر ومساء اليوم المرحلة الأخيرة من مسابقة الدوري التأهيلي  بثلاث مباريات ساخنة مدن نيالا وكوستي وبورتسودان فعلى ملعب إستاد نيالا  عصراً يستقبل حي الوادي ممثل المدينة تريعة البجا في مباراة يطمح خلالها كل  طرف في تحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط من أجل بداية قوية في المرحلة الأخيرة،  وظهر الفريقان بمستويات مميزة في النسخة الحالية من المسابقة واستحقا  التأهل عن جدارة للمرحلة الأخيرة من التأهيلي، وبإستاد بورتسودان مساءً  يلتقي حي العرب الطامح للعودة للممتاز من جديد بالشرطة القضارف الفريق صاحب  الطموحات الكبيرة في التأهل للممتاز، حي العرب بورتسودان استفاد من خبراته  العالية وحقق أفضل النتائج في مشواره الحالي في التأهيلي، أما الشرطة  القضارف فقد مستويات مميزة في النسخة الحالية أهّلته لبلوغ المرحلة الاخيرة  عن جدارة واستحقاق، وباستاد كوستيعصراً يلتقي النهضة مع اتحاد مدني،  الاتحاد تأهل للمرحلة الأخيرة بصعوبة بعد أن كان قريباً من وداع المسابقة  في المرحلة الماضية بسبب المشاكل الإدارية والمالية التي كادت أن تعصف به  من المسابقة قبل أن يتدارك نفسه ويتأهل للمرحلة الأخيرة في الجولة الأخيرة  بالفوز على أمبدة، أما النهضة ربك فيعتبر من الفرق الطموحة حيث قدم الفريق  مستويات مميزة أهّلته لبلوغ المرحلة الأخيرة من التأهيلي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الرائعين ماجد وعلي سنجة على الروائع

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الأمل يهزم مريخ نيالا بهدف ويتفادى شبح الهبوط من الممتاز 
حقق الأمل عطبرة فوزاً مهماً على ضيفه مريخ نيالا بهدف نجمه ياسر مساء أمس على ملعب استاد عطبرة ضمن الجولة 31 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ،  بالنتيجة رفع الأمل رصيده الى 34 نقطة يؤمن موقفه تماماً ويتفادى شبح  الهبوط من المسابقة فيما تجمع رصيد مريخ نيالا في 39 نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* الزمالك ينصب السيرك للوداد ويقترب من نهائي دوري الأبطال
* الاتحاد الاوروبي : ميسي "الأفضل" فى الجولة الأولى بمجموعات دورى أبطال أوروبا
* برشلونة يرصد 60 مليون يورو لضم البرازيلي ماركينيوس مدافع باريس سان جيرمان
* إنريكي يحذر من ليجانيس ويتوعد ريال مدريد
* برشلونة يخشى كابوساً جديداً على يد صغار الليجا
* مورينيو يواجه تمردًا من لاعبي مانشستر يونايتد
* صحيفة كتالونية: 4 عمالقة حاولوا خطف نيمار
* فاسكيز: لدينا عزم على الفوز بجميع المباريات
* هيجواين يعود إلى تشكيلة المنتخب الأرجنتيني
* فينجر يكيل المديح لمدرب هال سيتي
* جوارديولا يثق في تمديد عقد أجويرو مع مانشستر سيتي
* استبعاد بوسكيتس من قائمة برشلونة لمواجهة ليجانيس
* نمور هال سيتي تتحدى التاريخ أمام ارسنال
* جيليت تعلن عن عقد رعاية مميز لبرشلونة تحت عنوان الدقة
* مدرب البرازيل يعلن قائمة مباراتي بوليفيا وفنزويلا
* الاتفاق يقلب الطاولة ويفوز على الهلال بالدوري السعودي

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني  - الأسبوع 31 :

* النسور (-- : --) الامير البحراوي الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

.................................

â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - ذهاب نصف النهائي :

* زيسكو - زامبيا (-- : --) ماميلودي - جنوب أفريقيا الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 7

................ .................

â—„ الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية  - ذهاب نصف النهائي :

* النجم الساحلي - تونس (-- : --) مازيمبي - الكونجو الساعة: 0:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 10

................................

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي  - الأسبوع 5 :

* هال سيتي (-- : --) آرسنال الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 1

* مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) بورنموث الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 2

* ليستر سيتي (-- : --) بيرنلي الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 4

* وست بروميتش ألبيون (-- : --) وست هام يونايتد الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 8

* إيفرتون (-- : --) ميدلزبره الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 2

................................

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 5 :

* ليغانيس (-- : --) برشلونة الساعة: 14:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

* أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) سبورتينغ خيخون الساعة: 17:15 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

* إيبار (-- : --) إشبيلية الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

* لاس بالماس (-- : --) مالاجا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

................ .................

â—„ الدوري الإيطالي - الأسبوع 5 :

* لاتسيو (-- : --) بيسكارا الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 4

* نابولي (-- : --) بولونيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 4

................................

â—„ الدوري الألماني  - الأسبوع 5 :

* بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) إنغولشتات الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 5

* بوروسيا دورتموند (-- : --) دارم شتات الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 10

* هامبورج (-- : --) لايبزيغ الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN HD

* هوفنهايم (-- : --) فولفسبورج الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 13

* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 9

* بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ (-- : --) فيردر بريمن الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 5

.................................

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 5 :

* موناكو (-- : --) رين الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 6

* لوريان (-- : --) ليل الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 7

* تولوز (-- : --) جانجون الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 9

* نانسي (-- : --) نانت الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 8

* بوردو (-- : --) أنجيه الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 6

* ديجون (-- : --) ميتز الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: beIN HD 1

"جميـــع المبـاريـات بتــــوقيــت الســـودان ( جرينتش + 3)"

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني  - الأسبوع 31 :

* الخرطوم الوطني (1 : 1) هلال الأبيض
* الأمل عطبرة (1 : 0) مريخ نيالا

................................

â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا  - ذهاب نصف النهائي :

* الزمالك - مصر (4 : 0) الوداد - المغرب

................................

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 5 :

* تشيلسي (1 : 2) ليفربول

................ .................

â—„ الدوري الإسباني  - الأسبوع 5 :

* ريال بيتيس (2 : 2) غرناطة

.................................

â—„ الدوري الإيطالي  - الأسبوع 5 :

* سامبدوريا (0 : 1) ميلان

.................................

â—„ الدوري الألماني  - الأسبوع 5 :

* كولن (3 : 0) فرايبورج

................................

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي  - الأسبوع 5 :

* كان (0 : 6) باريس سان جيرمان

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التعادل يحسم قمة الخرطوم والهلال الاُبَيِّض بالممتاز السوداني

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

تسببت ركلتا جزاء، بواقع واحدة لكل فريق، في إنهاء قمة الخرطوم الوطني وضيفه الهلال الاُبَيِّض بالتعادل 1-1، في مباراة جرت مساء اليوم الجمعة باستاد حليم/ شداد ضمن الأسبوع الـ31 من بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم موسم 2016.

تقدم مهند الطاهر للهلال الأبيض من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 22، وأدرك القائد صلاح الأمير التعادل للخرطوم من ركلة جزاء أيضا في الدقيقة 73.

وبهذه النتيجة يكون الأهلي شندي المستفيد الأول من التعادل، لأنه لعب عدد مباريات أقل، حيث يبلغ رصيده من النقاط 58، بينما رفع الخرطوم الوطني نقاطه إلى 60 نقطة، والهلال الابيض إلى 63 نقطة. 

وكان اللافت في المباراة أنها شهدت إقبالًا جماهيريًا كبيرًا وغير مألوف في مباريات الدوري الممتاز، التي لا تستقطب اهتمام أعداد ضخمة من الجماهير، إلا إذا كان أحد طرفي المباراة الفريقين الكبيرين الهلال والمريخ.

وأضاع المهاجم السريع عاطف خالد فرصة التقدم بهدف مبكر في الدقيقة الثانية للخرطوم حين وصلته الكرة من أمين إبراهيم من داخل الصندوق ليواجه المرمى ويسدد كرة قوية زاحفة مرت على يمين الحارس زكريا.

وفي الوقت الذي تقاسم فيه الفريقان السيطرة، انتزع يوسف أبو ستة لاعب محور الضيوف الكرة من أمواكو في مركز الجناح الأيسر ومرر الكرة للنيجيري أومو الذي أعادها له في منطقة الجناح الأيسر فتوغل بها وسط مضايقة الظهير الأيمن السمؤال ميرغني الذي فشل في إيقافه حتى دخل الصندوق فأسقطه أرضا ليحتست الحكم ركلة جزاء، أحرز مهند الطاهر منها هدف التقدم لفريقه في الدقيقة 22.

وبعد الهدف ارتبك أداء الخرطوم وظهر الأبيض شرسًا من خلال تحركات موكورو المزعجة والتي أدت لارتكاب عدد من المخالفات معه على حافة الصندوق.

وفي الشوط الثاني تقدم الخرطوم نحو الهجوم وهدد عاطف مرمى الهلال الأبيض بأول أخطرة كرة في الدقيقة 49 حين واجه المرمى وسدد بقوة لكن الحارس زكريا صد الكرة بإعادتها إلى الملعب.

وأجرى المدير الفني للخرطوم تغييراته تباعًا بدخول كل من الموهوب الصغير أحمد حامد "التِش" والقائد المخضرم صلاح الأمير والمهاجم المزعج معاذ، لتحدث هذه التغييرات أثرها الكبيرة في شخصية الخرطوم الوطني الذي سيطر على المباراة، وشكل التش خطورة كبيرة على دفاع الهلال بل ووجد فرصتين وهو في مواجهة المرمى ولكن الدفاع تصدى له بقوة.

ومن هجمة شرسة قادها الظهير أحمد آدم، تسلم صلاح الأمير الكرة وسدد في المرمى المكشوف ولكن أحد المدافعين صد الكرة بيده ليحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء نفذها بنجاح صلاح الأمير معدلا النتيجة للخرطوم في الدقيقة 73.

استمر الفريقان في السيطرة على مجريات الأمور حتى النهاية دون جديد لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل 1-1.

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مشكورين على الاضافة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النسور يواجه الأمير في معركة المصير بالدوري السوداني

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

تدخل مباريات الفرق ذات الترتيب الأخير، والتي تقبع في مناطق الهبوط المباشر والملحق، منعطفا جديدا مساء غد السبت بمعركة المصير التي تجمع بين النسور ومستضيفه الأمير، باستاد حليم/شداد بالعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم ضمن الأسبوع 30 من بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

ومن المقرر أن تستكمل مباريات الأسبوع 30 بمباراتين يومي الأحد والإثنين المقبلين على التوالي، وتجمع الأولى المريخ الفاشر والأهلي شندي، والثانية بين الهلال الفاشر والهلال المتصدر.

وفي مباراة السبت بالخرطوم، فإن النسور والأمير سيتعاملان مع فوز متذيل الترتيب المفاجئ فرق النيل شندي على المريخ كوستي 2-1 أمس الخميس باعتبار كبير, وهو الفوز الذي قلب به النيل الموازين وخلط الأوراق كثيرا في منطقتي المؤخرة والملحق.

ورفع النيل رصيده إلى 23 صاعدا إلى الترتيب 15 "الملحق" الذي كان يحتله النسور والذي تدحرج إلى منطقة الهبوط المباشر إلى جانب الأمير والمريخ كوستي.

ويحتل الأمير صاحب الارض الآن الترتيب 17 قبل الأخير برصيد 21 نقطة، بينما يحتل النسور الترتيب 16 برصيد 22 نقطة، ولكن رغم ذلك فإن النيل يتقدم على الفريقين بفارق مباراة، حيث لعب عدد مباريات أكثر.

وسيكون شعار الفريقين الفوز فقط، ففوز النسور يرفع نقاطه إلى 25 ويجعله يقفز إلى الترتيب 14 القريب من منطقة الآمان والذي يحتله الآن الهلال الفاشر، حيث يتساوى في النقاط برصيد 25 نقطة ولكن فارق الأهداف سيكون في مصلحة النسور، وأما فوز الأمير فإنه سيعيده إلى منطقة الملحق ويبعده عن الهبوط المباشر.

وتعني خسارة أي من الأمير أو النسور بداية العد التنازلي للهبوط من الدرجة الممتازة، وتراقب بقية الفرق المتأزمة الموقف عن كثب لتستفيد من تعثر أي من الفريقين في مباراة الغد.

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نورالله صباحكم يادكترة ( ماجد / على سنجة ) والحبيب كسلاااااااااوى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد-رياضية
عبد-الله-أبو-وائل
 الدفاع ..صداع يا جبرة !

[الانتصار الكبير الذي حققه المريخ علي هلال كادوقلي بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف يجب الا يعمي بصيرة الجهاز الفني للمريخ عن ضعف الدفاع الاحمر الذي اصبح “صداعا” في رؤوس جماهير الصفوة التي صارت في حيرة من امر من يلعبون امام الحارس “جمال سالم”.
[كل من شاهد مباراة اسود الجبال وقف علي الحالة السيئة التي وصل اليها دفاع المريخ في وجود “نمر” الذي يعتبر “العلة” الحقيقية التي تستدعي “التدخل الجراحي” ببتره نهائيا حتي نعود للاحمر عافيته!!
[هذا النمر يفتقد لابسط ابجديات حماية الكرة والدفاع عن مرمي فريقه باصراره علي ارتكاب الاخطاء “المتعمدة” وفشله في “التمركز” الجيد” وعدم “انسجامه” مع من يلعبون الي جانبه!!!
[باختصار شديد ..”نمر” لا يشبه المريخ ولو كان مدافعا متميزا لما تخلي عنه الخرطوم الوطني بهذه السهولة!!
[اما “ضفر” فهو ظل يسجل تراجعا ملحوظا في مردوده الفني وافتقد لكثير من مميزاته التي اهلته لارتداء شارة القيادة واذا لم يفيق من غفوته فانه لن يجد له موطئ قدم في تشكيلة الاحمر.
[اطراف المريخ تمثل الخطر الداهم علي الفريق اذ ان ما يقوم به “بخيت خميس” لا يتجاوز “الجري بالكرة” وتمريرها للخصم بكل سهولة ويسر بجانب ذلك فانه لا يقوم بمهامه الدفاعية بالصورة المطلوبة بل اضحي هو “الثغرة” التي ينفذ من خلالها المهاجمون الي شباك “سالم”.
[الطرف الايمن الذي حيّر “المدربين” لم يشهد استقرارا قط واضحي حقلا للتجارب  دون ان ينجح اي فرد في تحقيق النجاح المطلوب!!
[وصل مهاجمو هلال الابيض الي شباك “المعز” خمس مرات بسبب ضعف مردود “ابراهومة” ولم يضف “ماذن شمس الفلاح”للطرف الايمن اي ميزة بعد ان سار علي درب سابقه في مباراة اسود الجبال وهو يميل الي العنف لتهتز شباك الاحمر بسبب خطأ ارتكبه اللاعب برعونة!!
[يغتبر “عمر بخيت” هو الاميز من بين لاعبي المحور مستفيدا من الخبرات الطويلة التي اكتسبها لكن لياقة اللاعب لم تسعفه لاكمال اي مباراة بذات المستوي فما الذي يمكن ان يتعرض له الفريق في حالةغاب “بخيت” بسبب الايقاف او الاصابة؟!!
[المدرب فاروق جبرة الذي كان من اميز لاعبي الطرف الايمن بالسودان لم يجد حتي الان حلا لمشكلة ضعف اطراف الفريق وبالتالي فان شباك الفريق تستقبل اهدافا مجانية نتيجة لهذا الضعف البائن “اطراف وقلب دفاع”!
[لا تنخدع بالانتصار الكبير يا “جبرة” وابدأ بمعالجة ضعف الدفاع!!
[عيد سعيد وكل عام وانتم بخير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابو مؤيد
 المريخ يحتاج الى أي نقطة
ودوري جميل اسم علي مسمى
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ثلاثة نقاط دخلت جراب الحاوى اول امس….
سعادتنا بالثلاثة نقاط وبعودة فاروق جبرة وقيادته للمريخ للانتصارات….
لكن رغم تلك الفرحة الا ان هناك من يحاول ان يمسخ علينا الانتصار ويشحن بعض النفوس!!!!
مدربين القروبات وهواة التحليل السلبي ….
نعلم جيدا ان هنالك من له تحليل فني جيد وربما يتفوق علي بعض المحللين التابعين للقنوات الناقلة للمباريات ….
لكن فات عليكم ان المريخ ليس مريخ العام السابق والفريق محتاج للعامل النفسي اولا ….
لو كان تحليل المباريات في القروبات يجدي نفعا لامانع من ذلك
لكن  تحليل القروبات والنقد ربما يولد لدى بعض الجماهير راي سالب في بعض  اللاعبين ويكون سبب مباشر في اخراجهم في من جو المباراة بممارسة الاستهجان  والصفير في مقبل المباريات…
هناك بعض الجماهير تتاثر بالنقد الموجود في  القروبات وتترسخ في دواخلها بعض الصفات والانطبعات الغير جيدة عن ذلك  اللاعب الذي تم سلخه وتشريحه في القروبات!!!!
وفي بعض الاحيان ربما يتم شطبه عند بعض الاقلام التي تنتقد وتشرح حال الفريق….
ارحمنا يامورينهو القروبات
ويازيدان المدرجات
وياحسام ميدو قناة الجزيرة
رفقا بالمريخ…..
رفقا بفريق يتم تغير  في جلده كاملا وصياغتة من اول وجديد…..
رفقا بمدرب لم يكمل شهره الاول علي مقاعد البدلاء!!!
رفقا  بالجماهير التي ربما تصدق بعض الكلمات في حق بعض اللعيبة الذين هم بعيدون  عن جو المباريات…. وقصة علي جعفر ومصعب عمر  ليست بعيدة عن  الاذهان …..
بعد ان تم تدميرهم مع سبق الاصرار والترصد ……
رفقا بنا ماتسطره بعض الاقلام يهدم مايتم بنيانه في التدريبات عند اول خطاء من لاعب تم تشريحه في القروبات …..
علم التدريب ليس فقط مانشاهده ونحلل علي كيفنا؟؟؟؟
علم التدريب له متخصصين وناس لهم باع،،،،،
فتفرغوا معنا لدعم المريخ
موسمنا هذا للنسيان
فساعدونا  في بناء المستقبل بعيدا عن الاراء السلبية التي تشعل فتيل الاحتقان في  نفوس بعض الجماهير فتصدر صك مغادرة بعض اللاعبين وخروجهم خارج فورمة  المباراة فيخسر المريخ تغير مبكر بسبب صافرات الاستهجان!!!!
او هدف مبكر بسب تلك الهتافات او غلطة من لاعب بعد ان فقد الثقة في نفسة فتكلفنا الثلاث نقاط…..
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
شهدت مباراة الخرطوم الوطني وهلال التبلدي حضور بعض المدربين بقيادة ريكاردو( اهلي شندي) وهاي ( المريخ)
هل حضورهم يعتبر مؤشر جيد بقوه الفريقين ام اصطياد نجوم للتسجيلات…..
حضور مدرب المريخ يعطينا مؤشر جيد عن المدرب واهتمامه بمباريات الممتاز وتكوين فكره عن الدوري السوداني….
من اشار علي المدرب بالحضور او رافقة للمتابعة فهذا انسان يقدم خدمة للمريخ ….
ولو كانت المبادرة نابعة من المدرب فتلك محمده تضاف الي دفتر انطباعتنا الجيده عنه……
نتمنى ان يداوم علي حضور المباريات وان تصطاد عينه نجوم في الخفاء للاضافة في التسجيلات الرئيسية …..
كتر من المشاهدة يامستر هاي
المريخ محتاج كتييير جدا لصنع مريخ لايمكن الوصول اليه….
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
فلنستعد لنفرتنا القادمة التي ستكون عباراة عن استعداد للتسجيلات….
بدل الانتقاد ساعدونا بالنفرات التي تساعد الادارة علي دعم المريخ بالمواهب التي تحتاج الي مال…
بدل ماتكتب لينا مقال ونقد يحتوي علي الف وخمسمائة كلمه ساعدنا فقط بي عشرة جنية
لو كل مشجع دفع عشرة جنية سنسجل ونسجل كل المواهب
من الان سجل اخي المشجع  ان عليك مساعدة الكيان فقط بعشرة جنية
لو جمعتها جنية جنية حتى موعد النفرة ستساهم باكثر من ثلاثون جنية…..
التنظير ساهل
لكن التسجيلات تحتاج الي مال
فهل تكون أحد المساهمين
فكر فيها برواقه
عشرة جنية تمنحك فريق للعام القادم يفرحك طول العام …….
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
بعد تعادل هلال الابيض والخرطوم الوطني اصبح الخطر الان على المريخ  من فريق الأهلي شندي
لديه 58 نقطة ومتبقي له 6 مباريات اذا كسبها كلها يعمل 76 نقطة
المريخ  الان 68 نقطة ومتبقي انا 4 مباريات
نحتاج ل 8 نقاط من تلك المباريات لنتفوق على الأهلي  شندى وكل الفرق التي تسعى للمركز الثاني  ….
مع العلم بان المريخ  لديه مباراة ضد اهل شندي ……
هي احصائية بسيطة نطرحها للخواجه الاسمر حتى تكون خارطة طريق لماتبقى من المباريات…..
موسم سيكون للنسيان لكل جماهير المارد الاحمر
موسم يشابه كثيرا موسم النصر السعودي للعام السابق والاهلي المصرى العام السابق والزمالك  الموسم الذي سبقه والترجي والوفاق …
لكن عاد الزمالك والاهلي والوفاق وفي الطريق النصر ….
كل الفرق في العالم يحصل لها نكسات وتراجع في المستوى العام …
نتمنى ان نتعظ من هذا الموسم حتى نعود في الموسم القادم ويظهر المريخ بشكل مختلف ابتداء من الاعداد والاضافات والمعسكرات ….
نتمنى ان تكون الادارة قدر التحدي في الموسم القادم وتلافي كل السلبيات التى ارهقتنا كجماهير واتعبت نفسية ملايين العاشقين …
ياادارة  نادي المريخ اذا توقف تفكيركم وسقطت تلك السلبيات من الذاكرة رجاء الاتصال  باقرب مشجع او قروب ستصلكم الاجابة شاملة لكل السلبيات…..
مافي غير الجمهور متابع لكل التفاصيل ومافي غيرهم من يشعر بالمرارة والالم ……
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
الدوري السعودي يعود للدوران والمفاجاءت حاضره في افتتاح الجولة
نفس سيناريو  الدوري السوداني تفوق لاندية الظل والقادمين من الخلف والنتيجة لصاحب العطاء والذي يستغل الاخطاء….
نشاهد في دوري جميل كرة قدم حقيقة للاندية التي تقع خارج الاضواء
‏مبروك لكل جماهير
‏فارس الدهناء اتي الشرقية
‏هذه الروح وهذا الانتصار
‏بعد تفوق مستحق علي  الهلال
سجل ⁧‫الإتفاق‬⁩ هدفين خلال 87 ثانية فقط في مباراته أمام ⁧‫الهلال‬⁩ أسرع هدفين متتاليين حتى الآن هذا الموسم في ⁧‫دوري جميل ….
ومبروك ايضا للتعاون سكري القصيم  الفوز في ديربي منطقة القصيم
‏وهاردلك لجماهير الرائد
دوري يجبرنا علي متابعته لمايحملها من جماليات فاصبح اسم علي مسمى
دوري جميل
نعم مسمى علي الشركة الراعية شركة عبداللطيف جميل
لكن اصبح الاسم قول وفعل ومطبق حرفيا….
دوري جميل للبنية التحتية
دوري جميل لجودة المحترفين
دوري جميل لجماليات النقل التلفزيوني
دوري جميل اسم علي مسمى
والي لقاء في تغريدة اخري

••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية……..
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
ونقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن  اخطأنا في يوم من الايام ،،،،،،،،
***تغريدتنا ونسة وحكاوي ونقاط  بصوت مسموع***
••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفريق طارق : كل الاسماء المتداولة في الصحف بخصوص التسجيلات اجتهادات لا اكثر

قال الفريق طارق رئيس اللجنة القانونية بالمريخ ان كل الاسماء التي تتداولتها الصحف لمحترفين اجانب يرغب الاحمر للتعاقد معهم لا اساس لها من الصحة
بل هي مجرد تخمينات واجتهادات لا اكثر
واضاف المباريات المتبقية لنا في هذا الموسم هي التي تحدد للمدرب الاحتياجات الحقيقية
وبالتالي من السابق لاوانه الحديث عن لاعبين اتفق معهم المريخ بغرض التعاقد معهم في فترة التسجيلات الشتوية
واضاف ننتظر رؤية الالماني وبعد ذلك يمكن ان نتحدث بكل وضوح عن خارطة التسجيلات
ولكن بخلاف ذلك اي حديث عن محترف سيصل اليوم او غدا لا اساس له من الصحة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابراهيم جعفر : يعتزر للجماهير الحمراء ويقول اصابتي في الرصرص

تقدم ابراهيم جعفر نجم رسط الفرقة الحمراء باعتذاره الشديد عن المستوى غير المقبول الذي قدمه امس الاول امام هلال كادوقلي
وقال :نعم لم اظهر بالمستوى المطلوب لانني كنت مرهقا بسبب المشاركات المستمرة واللعب المتواصل
وكشف اللاعب تفاصيل الاصابة التي تعرض لها ذاكرا ان الفحوصات الطبية اثبتت اصابتة بكدمه في الرصرص متوقعا ان يعود سريعا للملاعب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الماني المريخ يتابع مباراة هلال الابيض والخرطوم

حرص الالماني انتوني هاي المدير الفني للمريخ على متابعة مباراة الخرطوم الوطني وهلال الابيض مساء امس باستاد الخرطوم
ورغم ان الاحمر لعب في مواجهة الفريقين وتعرض للخسارة
واكد قيادي بالمجلس ان الالماني سيتابع غالبية مباريات الدوري الممتاز حتى يتمكن من الاشراف الكامل على تسجيلات المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جبرة : نفكر في كسب كل المباريات

قال كابتن فاروق جبرة: نحن لا ننتظر خسائر المنافسين العكس نحن نفكر في كسب جميع المباريات التي تنتظرنا والخروج من الاستحقاقات المقبله بنتائج ايجابية حتى نستطيع ان نحقق المركز الذي من خلاله نمثل في البطولة الافريقية
ومضى كابتن جبرة في حديثه وقال : نسعى لكسب جميع المباريات والحصول على كامل النقاط وفي نفس الوقت نفكر في كل مباراة امامنا وعقب الفراغ منها نفتح ملف المباراة التي تليها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجهاز الفني للاحمر: تفكيرنا في مباراة مريخ نيالا

اكد المدرب العام للفرقة الحمراء فاروق جبرة بان تركيز الجهاز الفني الان يقوم على تحضير الفريق معنويا وذهنيا وبدنيا وفنيا لمباراة مريخ نيالا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكمل اتفاقه مع توني اليوم

كشف عوض رمرم امين خزينة المريخ عن جلسة تنعقد اليوم مع المدرب الالماني في حضور شخصه الضعيف ومساعد الرئيس ورئيس اللجنة القانونية الفريق طارق سيتم من خلالها اكمال الاتفاق الرسمي في انتظار التوقيع النهائي فقط على العقود والذي قال ان موعد قيامه لن يتجاوز ال(48) ساعة
وقال رمرم ان الالماني سيتم تقديمه في مؤتمر صحفي كبير تحضره جميع وسائل الاعلام من اجل الاجابه على كافة التساؤلات بمن فيها تلك التي تتحدث عن ضعف القيمة المالية للتعاقد
وسيتم عقد المؤتمر الصحفي خلال الايام المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حكيم سبع يصل الأحد لاستلام عمله في الجهاز الفني للمريخ


يصل الخرطوم في الساعات الاولى من فجر الغد الاحد مدرب الحراس الجزائري حكيم السبع لخوض فترة جديدة مع المريخ بعد ان عينه المجلس في منصب مدرب الحراس خلفا للتونسي مراد السالمي الذي تم اعفاوه مع الجهاز الفني السابق .

وكان حكيم سبع أشرف على تدريب حراس المريخ في فترة الفرنسي غارزيتو لكنه فضّل الاستقالة من منصبه بسبب خلافات مع المدرب الفرنسي .

ليعود مجدداً للسودان لتدريب حراس مرمى الخرطوم الوطني قبل أن يعيده مجلس المريخ مجدداً للعمل في الجهاز الفني للأحمر في المرحلة المقبلة الى جانب أعضاء الجهاز الفني الذي يترأسه الألماني انتوني هاي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق - 
 العافية درجات

انتصر المريخ امس في اول اشراف للجهاز الفني الجديد
بلا شك لم يرق الاداء لمستوي الطموحات
لكن الانتصار كان مهما
وكان مستحقا
جبرة راهن علي المعنويات
دفع بالوك ليحدث مفاجاة..ربما ظنه الوك مريخ كوستي
وفي شوط المدربين استغربنا ادخاله لمازن شمس الفلاح لتقديم رمضان
كان يمكن ان يفقد جبرة تقدمه المريح بهدفين
اذا اردنا ان نتحدث عن مباراة الامس بتفاصيلها فلا نستطيع ان نغفل عن هبوط مستوي ابراهيم جعفر
لم يعد بعد الايقاف كما كان..احتفاظ بالكرة غريب…وتمرير خاطي
مثل كوفي تماما
عمر بخيت كان النجم الاول في تقديري..تحمل عبء الوسط والدفاع
بعد ان مارس صلاح نمر وضفر عكا غريبا
ايضا كان اوكرا نجما لامعا وقدم مردودا طيلا
عنكبة ارهق دفاع كادوقلي ايما ارهاق وقدم مباراة لاباس بها
رمضان الفنان ادي واجبه الدفاعي علي اكمل وجه وفي الشوط الثاني قدم ذات الاجادة وتوج ذلك بهدف جميل
كان لدخول بكري المدينة الاثر الفعال في ايقاظ المدرجات وهجوم المريخ فقدم في دقايق معدودة ما اكد به انه لاعب صاحب امكانيات كبيرة وحضور ذهني تبين ذلك في تمريرة الهدف الثالث. على العموم يحتاج جبرة الى تسبيت تشكيلة يخوض بها باقي المباريات القادمة ولقد استقربنا عدم دفعه بجابسون خصوصا بعد ان تبين ان ابراهيم جعفر ليس في يومه كانت الثلاثية درجة من درجات العافية التي يسعى اليها اهل المريخ وان كان الهدف الذي دخل مرمى المريخ قد دق ناقوس الخطر وبين لجبرة ان التنظيم الدفاعي يحتاج الى عمل كثير . خرج الجمهور سعيدا لانه كان يعرف الظروف التي كان يمر بها المريخ ويقدرها تماما منتظرا عودة المريخ الحقيقية قادما ومطالبا بالفوز في مقبل المباريات ونيل كأس السودان .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب !!

اخيرا انتصر الاخ عبد الصمد و كشف حقيقة مصارعيه الذين انكشفوا تماما بعدان حصلوا على ما يريدون!!
توفقت الصحف الحمراء عن الهجوم الضاري على عبد الصمد رئيس المريخ بالانابة بعد ان تمت الموافقة على تعيين بعض العناصر في القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ وفي اعتقادي ان ما حدث تضرر منه المريخ و الموافقة على تعيين حاتم اوغيره يعد ضغطا على رئيس المريخ و اجباره على تعيين عناصر حققت فشلا زريعا و لميحقق في عهدها المريخ الفوز باي بطولة ميدانيا
عبد الصمد اكد انه على الف حق و ان الذين يهاجمونه هدفهم معلوم وان القادمين هم يسعون الى الجلوس على قطاع الرياضي وتهمهم فلاشات الكاميرا ولولا ذلك لما تحملوا الغياب خاصة ان جماهير المريخ نستهم و لا تهتم بمن يخرج من منظومة العمل
حضور حاتم عبد الغفار بزي احمر ليلة مباراة المريخ و هلال الجبال وجلوسه مع الجهاز الفني و اللاعبين على مقاعد البدلاء لا معنى له على الاطلاق و تأكيد على ان الرجل يحب الظهور ويعشق الفلاشات و انه لن يششكل اضافة لانه لا يملك القدرات التي تجعله رئئيسا للقطاع الرياضي و ان من اوهموه واهمون لان حاتم لا يملك المال الذي يجعله يسيير المريخ لشهر ولو كان كذك لما هرب مع الهاربين بعد استقالة الوالي ولو فعلها الوالي اليوم لنزل جميع ركاب بص الوالي
متفرقات
قدم المريخ امس الاول مباراة جيدة واستعاد جزءا كبيرا من عافيته وفي اعتقادي ان المريخ كان يحتاج الى مدرب صاحب عين حمراء
جبرة مدرب شاطر عرف من اين تؤكل الكتف ولولاه لخسر المريخ من هلال الجبال وعرف كيف يوقف خطورة اللاعبين نوفو و ديابيتي و امام سبت الثلاثي المرعب و الذي لو قابلنا في وقت سابق لخسرنا بذات النتيجة التي خسرنا بها من الهلال الابيض
مبروك لجماهير المريخ وقفتها القوية خلف اللاعبين و التي توجت بثلاثية نارية ونأسف ان نتابع لافتة التعبئة لا نري خلفها الى مشجع
الى متى تستمر التعبئئة في الجلوس في المقصورة ولافتتها في المدرجات
اقترح على التعبئئة تركيب لافتتها امام مقصورة استاد المريخ لانها المكان المناسب لها
اخيرا
المريخ يحتاج الى كل لاعبيه في الفترة المقبلة وعلى جماهير النادي ان تقف معهم بقوة
المدينة قدم مباراة كبيرة وتحسرت الجماهير على غيابه في الفترة السابقة
بكري يمثل قوة ضاربة في المريخ و غيابه كان بسبب حمد السيدمضوي
الاداريين الساعيين خلف الاضواء تسببوا في افقاد المريخ بطولة الدوري الممتاز
اللاعب بكري المدينة وفييرا من ضحايا تلك الافعال من قبل الاداريين
جماهير المريخ المغلوب على امرها تخدع بما يطلق عليه الانضباط
اين الانضباط ولاعب يضبط بطريق بشعة وهو في شقته مع فتيات
اخيرا جدا
اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب !!


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير (أبوورقة) 
 ملف التدريب في المريخ

*  خلال الفترة التي تولى فيها السيد جمال الوالي مقاليد الأمور في المريخ  والتي وصلت إلى نحو 14 عاماً لم يعرف ملف التدريب استقراراً بالشكل المطلوب  ولا رؤية إدارية في طريقة استقدام المدربين والتعاقد معهم.
* وأشارتنا  لفترة الوالي في إدارة المريخ ليست بغرض الاستهداف وإنما لأنها الفترة التي  شهدت تطوراً في أفكار الإدارات الرياضية في العالم حيث انتهجت معظم ادارات  الاندية والمنتخبات أساليب علمية لجلب المدربين وحددت مشاريع بعينها  لإنجازها.
* إذا تجاوزنا السنوات الأولى للوالي في المريخ بحكم الخبرة فكيف نقيّم تجربته مع المدربين في التسع سنوات الأخيرة؟.
* أكثر من 100 شخصاً – تقريباً- تبادلوا الجلوس على المنطقة الفنية للمريخ دون أن تمتد فترة أحد المدربين للعامين!.
* حتى المدربين الذين تعاقد معهم المريخ لفترة عامين سارع في إنهاء عقوداتهم قبل اكتمال المدة.
*  خلال هذه المسيرة الطويلة نجح الكثير من المدربين في وضع بصمة طيبة على  شكل وأداء المريخ ولكن أكثرهم غادر لأسباب لا علاقة لها بالمنتوج الفني  الذي قدموه ولكن النتيجة واحدة وهي خسارة المريخ لمدرب كفؤ.
* الملاحظ  أن كل المدربين الأجانب الذين تعاقبوا على المنطقة الفنية للمريخ كانت لهم  طموحات بصناعة فريق للمستقبل في نادي المريخ ولكن كانت احلامهم تصطدم  بالانتقادات المتلاحقة من بعض منسوبي الاعلام.
* إشراقات عديدة ظهرت مع  المدرب الألماني مايكل كروجر وغيره ولكن كُثر التنظير من حوله وعلى أدائه  فغادر بأمر الادارة التي استجابت لضغوط بعض الصحفيين.
* المثير للدهشة  أن المريخاب يناقضون أنفسهم فهم شديدو الاعجاب بمدرب الخرطوم الوطني كواسي  أبياه – غاني الجنسية- ولكنهم ينسون أن الفريق القوي الذي يرتكز عليه  الخرطوم الوطني سببه الرئيسي الصبر على كواسي - نفسه- والذي اقترب من عامه  الثالث مع الأولاد.
* لماذا لا يُطبّق ذات النهج الذي قاد كواسي ابياه للنجاح في نادي المريخ؟.
*  طالما أن النتيجة هي ذاتها في كل عام – خروج من البطولات القارية صفر  اليدين- فلماذا لا نجرب أن ننسى عاماً كاملاً دون أن نرجو فيه نتيجة على  مستوى التتويج من أجل صناعة فريق للمستقبل؟.
* لا أقصد الاستكانة التامة  ولكن يجب أن لا ننظر للنتائج بشكل بالغ الحساسية فإذا فشلنا أثناء عملية  البناء فلا ضجر ولا احتجاج ولا ثورة تسمى جزافاً بتصحيحة يكون ثمنها  الاطاحة بالمدرب.
* يجب أن نبدأ من الآن سواء أكان مع الالماني هاي أو  خلافه ونمنحه الصلاحيات الكاملة بشرط التأكد من أنه مؤهل بالفعل لعملية  البناء المستقبلي لفريق الكرة بالمريخ.
* إذاً أول خطوة الآن هي هل يعتبر المدرب هاي هو الخيار الأفضل لقيادة المريخ؟.
* الأجابة على السؤال السابق تُشكّل أولى اللبنات الأساسية لبناء فريق حقيقي.
*  مطلوب مدرب بفكر غذير، ومبتكر، قادر على اكتشاف المواهب وتوظيفها وله قدرة  أكبر في ملاحظة تفاصل فنية دقيقة تميّز كل لاعب عن الآخر.
* مدرب  متعاون مع زملائه في الجهاز الفني ومع اللاعبين وعليه أن يتعامل مع الفئة  الأخيرة –اللاعبين- على أعتبار أنهم أدواته التي تقوده للنجاح.
* ومطلب من الادارة والصبر وحسن التصرّف حتى لا تتكر الأخطاء. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر 
زاكي الدين الصادق 
الألماني المغمور ووضع المريخ..

*لايختلف إثنان ان المريخ يمر هذا الموسم بمرحلة بالغة التعقيد أسهمت فيها عوامل كثيرة على رأسها أزمة التعين التي دفع النادي ثمنها غالياً بعد موسم إستثنائي كان يترقب الجميع ان يخلفه الفريق بموسم أخر بذات الجودة والروعة التي كفلت للفريق الصعود لدور الأربعة بعد أداء أكثر من رائع في جميع المباريات التي خاضها الفريق في موسم 2015 لكن للأسف بعد إستقالة المجلس السابق دخل الفريق في مرحلة تعين إداري واجهت الكثير من الصعوبات في ان تصنع ذات النجاح الذي تم تحقيقه عبر جهاز فني مقتدر ومتميز بقيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو الذي ذهب في وقت كان الجميع في البيت المريخي يترقب إستمراره، وذهاب غارزيتو في إعتقادي شكل نقطة مفصلية في مسيرة الفرقة الحمراء التي بدأت تتلاشى ملامح التميز عنها كلما تقدم بها الوقت في غياب الفرنسي الداهية الذي إستطاع ان يصنع للأمانة ذلك التميز بحنكته وبإحترافيته الكبيرة، فما فعله غارزيتو خلال موسم واحد مر فيه الفريق بصعوبات كبيرة كان حقاً خارق للعادة فالرجل خلال فترة وجيزة تمكن من صنع فرقة قادرة على المنافسة بكل ثقة على البطولات وهذا السيناريو كان يحتم إستمراره لعام إضافي على الأقل لكنه ذهب بسبب أزمة الإدارة التي مازالت تلاحق المريخ في شخص لجنة التسير الحالية التي أتت بعد مطالب وبعد رفعها لشعارات براقة ذكرتنا بها بعض الأحزاب السياسية التي يتفنن قادتها في نثر خطبهم العصماء لحقن أوردة القواعد الجماهيرية وجمهور المريخ أشبعته اللجنة الحالية بحقنها المخدرة والمنتهية الصلاحية على طريقة إستجلاب الألماني أنتوني هاي الذي ليصنع من وضع المريخ الحالي وضع متميز خلال الموسم القادم سيحتاج لمعجزة ليس لان المريخ ميؤس من أمره، لكن لان سيرة الرجل وتاريخه في عوالم التدريب مخجلة ولا تتناسب مع حجم وإمكانات نادي جماهيري تترقب جماهيره الفوز بالبطولات سنوياً سواء على المستوى المحلي أو القاري وأعتقد ان هاي غير محظوظ بالمرة فهو رغم إخفاقاته كمدرب فاشل ومعروف عنه هذا سيأتي ليشرف على فريق يحتاج لبناء وتعمير شامل حتى ينهض على قدميه ليتمكن من إستعادة هيبته المفقودة.
*اذا تجاوزنا فشله الذريع وإخفاقاته المتراكمة مع جميع الأندية التي سبقنا في الإشراف عليها فنحن للأمانة يجب علينا ان نتعهد ونقر وان نحتسب قبل كل شي الموسم القادم سواء على المستوى الإقليمي أو القاري أو المحلي وعلينا كذلك ان نصبر مهما ساء الوضع وان لا نبادر بإقالته لسؤ النتائج ولضعف خبراته ولعدم قدرته على نقل الفريق فنياً أو وضع اي بصمة على مستوى لاعبيه لاننا نعلم اليوم بكل هذا فسيرة هذا المدرب وكتابه الذي بحوزتنا ممتلئ بكل هذه السيناريوهات وعلينا كذلك ان نتناسى ما فعله الفرنسي غارزيتو الذي تسلم الفريق في معسكر القاهرة ورفض الإستمرار بالقاهرة وطالب ان ينقل فريقه للدوحة بل كان له أراء جريئة لم نعتاد عليها فهنالك نجوم أبعدهم لقناعات كبيرة أثبتت الأيام ان إبعادهم كان سليم ولم تكن مكابرة منه أو بحث عن إثارة خلافات مع هذا النجم أو ذاك والجميع بلا شك تابع مسيرة الفرقة الحمراء في ذلك الموسم الذي كان بكل تأكيد وضع الفريق فيه أفضل من الحالي وكإعداد بدني أيضاً أفضل من الحالي حتي منظومة الفريق ضمت عناصر جيدة عززها غارزيتو بعنصر فعال هو ديدي ليبري ليبدع المريخ ويقنع الجميع وهذا الأمر حدث خلال موسم واحد فقط لكن هنالك فارق كبير بين غارزيتو وأنتوني هاي الذي لو ورث تركة غارزيتو تلك لما أحرز نجاحاً يذكر دعك من التركة المثقلة الأن لفريق أصبح يعاني في جميع خطوطه ويفتقد في بعض الخطوط لعناصر جيدة، فهجوم المريخ وطرفي ملعبه ووسط الملعب وقلب الدفاع كلها تحتاج لتدعيم وتحتاج لعناصر قادرة على النهوض بالفريق في الموسم المقبل.
وهج اخير
*عدم إشراف الألماني على الإدارة الفنية منطقي وسيكون عدم إشرافه على عمليات الإحلال والإبدال في نوفمبر أكثر منطقية فالمريخ للأمانة في غنى عن خوض تجارب أخرى من الفشل في عمليات ضم اللاعبين التي لم يخلو موسم في السنوات الأخيرة من الفشل فيها بضم عناصر تجد نفسها خارج الكشف قبل إنتهاء الموسم وأعتقد ان الفترة الحالية هي الأنسب لترتيب أمر التسجيل والشطب بعناية فائقة وهذا الأمر يجب ان يشرك الألماني فيه في نطاق ضيق ومحدود فالرجل بخبراته الضعيفة وسيرته المتواضعة ان أشرف على التسجيلات لانستبعد ان يجد المريخ نفسه خارج اللعبة منذ البداية في الموسم القادم وهذا غير مستبعد حتى وان أحسن المريخ إنجاز ملف التسجيلات ففي وجود هذا المدرب المغمور لا نستبعد ذلك.
*غارزيتو صنع الفارق بخبراته وإحترافيته وتاريخه الذي نثره في عوالم المريخ لهذا أبهر الجميع وأستطاع حقاً ان يترك أثر طيب وإيجابي لكن من ظل يلاحق أعضاء مجلس الإدارة عبر الهاتف وقبلها ظل لست سنوات عاطل الله يستر منو.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة 
امير عوض
 خطوات تنظيم


âک…مخطئ من يظن بأن بإمكان جبرة إصلاح كل العلل الفنية المحيطة بالفريق بين يوم و ليلة..
âک…أولي خطوات الحل الفني هو إعادة تنظيم الصفوف و هو عين ما قام به جبرة حتي الآن..
âک…إعادة العجب للطرف اليمين و محاولة الدفع بلاعب الطرف المتخصص شمس الفلاح من أجل تجهيزة التجهيز الأمثل هما إجرائين ضرورين لسد ثغرة إبراهومة التي كثيرا ما ï­گنتيش المريخ من ناحيتها..
âک…كما أن الدفع بصانع الألعاب المتميز ألوك تعد فرصة ممتازه لتجريب خامة يعتقد أغلب الفنيين بأن بإمكانها حل مشكلة صناعة اللعب في الفرقة الحمراء سنينا عددا..
âک…و مع ذلك فما زال أمام جبره الكثير ليقدمه في سبيل تنظيم الخط الخلفي الذي ما زالت معاناته تتري رغما من إعادة ضفر إليه..
âک…البطء الذي يشوب أداء الخط الدفاعي مع عدم الجدية و الصرامة الكاملة التي يتعامل بها لاعبوه.. يعني أن علي جبرة المثابرة في سبيل تلافي هذه العثرات بحثا عن التنظيم الجيد لأهم خطوط الفريق..
âک…جبرة المدافع المثالي و النجم المتوهج حين كان لاعبا.. لا نشك بأنه قدير علي تقديم كل خبراته الميدانية و التدريبية التي تعين مدافعي الفريق ليستنوا سنة نجم قدم للمريخ و لم يستبق شيئا.
âک…نبضات متفرقةâک…
âک…تجهيز العقرب بهدؤ ضمان لعودة النجاعة الهجومية..
âک…و ليت جبرة يتكرم بالدفع بالنعسان في قادم المواعيد بديلا لعنكبة الذي يهدر جهد المجموعة بالرعونة المتكررة..
âک…وجود إبرا و عمر بخيت أو سالمون يبني حاجزا دفاعيا مهما يخفف الضغط علي المدافعين و يساهم في تحرير كوفي و أوكرا ليساهم الأخير في خلخلة الدفاعات عبر مهاراته العالية..
âک…و تبقي عودة الأخطبوط جمال سالم هي الأهم في سبيل دعم الخط الخلفي..
âک…حرب الخطابات و التصريحات التي إنطلقت بين هلالي الرياض و العرضة ستنهي أكذوبة بأن الأول قد سمي تيمنا بالأخير..
âک…هلال العرضة دخل في معركة لا يملك أدواتها مع فرقة مرصعة بالألقاب و الإنجازات في حين يكتفي (المحلي) بعبارات إنشائية لا تسمن و لا تغني من جوع..
âک…أقدمية التأسيس مكانها كتب التأريخ و المتاحف.. و المحك الحقيقي يبقي في عدد البطولات..
âک…الما عندوش.. ما يلزموش..
âک…و أيه يعني لو قالوا عليكم بتاعين تسهيلات.. ما كلنا عارفين..
âک…القحطاني أصاب العلاقات الهلالية بالقحط بعد أن كانت مروية بآخر خماسية.
âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…
المدعوم ملسوع.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
  المريخ يعود لتدريباته عصر اليوم باستاده  

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
يعود المريخ لتحضيراته اليوم استعداداً لمواجهة  مريخ نيالا في الجولة 32 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وسيعمل الجهاز الفني  بقيادة الكابتن فاروق جبرة على تكثيف الجرعات التدريبية للاعبين والاطمئنان  على جاهزيتهم للقاء المقبل وكان جبرة المدرب العام حرص على منح اللاعبين  راحة عقب مباراة هلال كادوقلي الأخيرة بسبب البرنامج الضاغط الذي تعرض إليه  الفريق منذ انطلاقة الدورة الثانية لذلك منح اللاعبين راحة لمدة 48 ساعة  بعد مباراة هلال كادوقلي لاتاحة الفرصة لهم لالتقاط أنفاسهم ومن ثم العودة  إلى برنامج التدريبات الضاغط استعداداً للمباراة الصعبة التي تنتظر الفريق  أمام فرسان البحير في نيالا، حيث يتدرب الأحمر في السابعة من مساء غدٍ،  وبعد ذلك سيواصل الفريق تحضيراته عبر معسكر مغلق حتى يصل الجهاز الفني  باللاعبين إلى الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* هلال الأبيض يقترب من إبعاد الكوماندوز أو الآرسنال عن الكونفدرالية

اقترب هلال الأبيض الحصان الأسود للنسخة الحالية من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز من حسم المركز الثالث للمسابقة برغم تعادله أمام الخرطوم الوطني بهدف لكل أمس ليرفع رصيده إلى 63 نقطة وتبقت للفريق ثلاث مباريات سهلة على أرضه أمام أهلي مدني ومريخ نيالا وهلال كادوقلي وفي حال كسب الفريق تلك المباريات سيرفع رصيده الى 72 نقطة  لينفرد بالمركز الثالث  وحجز البطاقة الأولى المؤهلة للمشاركة في البطولة الكونفدرالية فيما يحتل الآرسنال المركز الرابع برصيد 58 نقطة وتبقت للفريق ست مباريات فيما للخرطوم الوطني 57 نقطة في المركز الخامس وتبقت للفريق خمس مباريات، وسيستنافس الخرطوم الوطني وأهلي شندي على البطاقة الرابعة المؤهلة للكونفدرالية خاصة وأن الفريقين تنتظرهما مباراة فاصلة بينهما الى جانب أن الأهلي سيواجه المريخ صاحب المركز الثاني بامدرمان فيما سيلتقي الخرطوم بالهلال المتصدر، وكل المؤشرات تؤكد أن هلال الأبيض قد حسم أمر المركز الثالث فيما سيتنافس الآرسنال والخرطوم على المركز الرابع لتشهد البطولة الكونفدرالية في نسختها المقبلة ممثلاً جديداً للسودان هو هلال الأبيض الى جانب الخرطوم الوطني أو الآرسنال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## azzreem

*الف شكر أستاذ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القومي والنيلين ينقلان السودان والكاميرون

ينقل تلفزيون السودان عبر بثه الفضائي والارضي بجانب قناةالنيلين الرياضية  مباراة منتخبنا الوطني للناڜئين ونظيره الكاميروني من مدينة الابيض عصر  الاحد بصوت محمد فضل الله علي
الترددات
١٠٩٧٥
القمر نايلسات
١٢٥٢٣ القمر عربسات
والنيلين بنفس التردد على عربسات

*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*[QUOTEتغريدة واتساب
 معاذ ابو مؤيد
 المريخ يحتاج الى أي نقطة
 ودوري جميل اسم علي مسمى
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 ثلاثة نقاط دخلت جراب الحاوى اول امس….
 سعادتنا بالثلاثة نقاط وبعودة فاروق جبرة وقيادته للمريخ للانتصارات….
 لكن رغم تلك الفرحة الا ان هناك من يحاول ان يمسخ علينا الانتصار ويشحن بعض النفوس!!!!
 مدربين القروبات وهواة التحليل السلبي ….
 نعلم جيدا ان هنالك من له تحليل فني جيد وربما يتفوق علي بعض المحللين التابعين للقنوات الناقلة للمباريات ….
 لكن فات عليكم ان المريخ ليس مريخ العام السابق والفريق محتاج للعامل النفسي اولا ….
 لو كان تحليل المباريات في القروبات يجدي نفعا لامانع من ذلك
 لكن  تحليل القروبات والنقد ربما يولد لدى بعض الجماهير راي سالب في بعض  اللاعبين ويكون سبب مباشر في اخراجهم في من جو المباراة بممارسة الاستهجان  والصفير في مقبل المباريات…
 هناك بعض الجماهير تتاثر بالنقد الموجود في  القروبات وتترسخ في دواخلها بعض الصفات والانطبعات الغير جيدة عن ذلك  اللاعب الذي تم سلخه وتشريحه في القروبات!!!!
 وفي بعض الاحيان ربما يتم شطبه عند بعض الاقلام التي تنتقد وتشرح حال الفريق….
 ارحمنا يامورينهو القروبات
 ويازيدان المدرجات
 وياحسام ميدو قناة الجزيرة
 رفقا بالمريخ…..
 رفقا بفريق يتم تغير  في جلده كاملا وصياغتة من اول وجديد…..
 رفقا بمدرب لم يكمل شهره الاول علي مقاعد البدلاء!!!
 رفقا  بالجماهير التي ربما تصدق بعض الكلمات في حق بعض اللعيبة الذين هم بعيدون  عن جو المباريات…. وقصة علي جعفر ومصعب عمر  ليست بعيدة عن  الاذهان …..
 بعد ان تم تدميرهم مع سبق الاصرار والترصد ……
 رفقا بنا ماتسطره بعض الاقلام يهدم مايتم بنيانه في التدريبات عند اول خطاء من لاعب تم تشريحه في القروبات …..
 علم التدريب ليس فقط مانشاهده ونحلل علي كيفنا؟؟؟؟
 علم التدريب له متخصصين وناس لهم باع،،،،،
 فتفرغوا معنا لدعم المريخ
 موسمنا هذا للنسيان
 فساعدونا  في بناء المستقبل بعيدا عن الاراء السلبية التي تشعل فتيل الاحتقان في  نفوس بعض الجماهير فتصدر صك مغادرة بعض اللاعبين وخروجهم خارج فورمة  المباراة فيخسر المريخ تغير مبكر بسبب صافرات الاستهجان!!!!
 او هدف مبكر بسب تلك الهتافات او غلطة من لاعب بعد ان فقد الثقة في نفسة فتكلفنا الثلاث نقاط…..
 •••••••••••••••••••••••••
][/QUOTE]
حياك الله الأخ معاذ أبو مؤيد والله اصبح عمودك يعيد لنا التوازن والاطمئنان بعد ان يدير البعض رؤوسنا حتي نصاب بالدوار ونكاد أن نتقيأ .. سلمت أخي .
*

----------

